# Hot Dogs as a Training Tool/Treat?



## ViciousXUSMC (Feb 2, 2015)

Are hotdogs ok to give for training treats?
I have seen it used/recommended a few times (even YouTube videos on how to cut it to portion)

Nova does not use kibble as a training treat so I wanted something cheap and effective. I tried a hotdog and she loves it (taught her how to sit with them) but I am concerned about continuing to use them if they are not really good for her.

My #1 thing by looking at the nutritional value is the sodium, so next run maybe a turkey/beef hotdog that has about 1/2 the sodium.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm not a fan of hot dogs as treats.....if I did, I would use them sparingly.


SuperG


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't remember who, but someone recently posted their dogs blood work was off the charts after using hot dogs the day before, I believe the fat content was taxing the pancreas? Not 100% sure on this, I'll see if I can find the thread.


ETA, Found the thread, post #9
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/538386-best-kibble-recommendations.html


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I used turkey hotdogs as treats all through agility training. . . but I cut them into dime-sized slices and then cut the slices into quarters. In the course of a 1hr training session he'd eat maybe 1/2 of a hotdog.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I like cutting up string cheese instead of hotdogs. Plus my hands end up less slimey with cheese.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

If you want to use hotdogs, use the plain chicken ones, not those fancy types like bratwursts or chorizos, those have too much other indgredients I would think twice about when giving them to my dog. But it's not like the regular plain ones are any better with the preservatives or sodium but a little sausage never hurt any man or dog.

That said, I recommend using cooked liver instead. Most dogs I know love liver over any other food I know of.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Substantially better than probably most doggie treats without question.

From health and how much they like them.

Great treat. As other users posted, understand that it is processed and not a balanced meal. Vary up your treats when you can.

But it's really ok. I think it's a good treat when you realize it's convenient they love them, and is human grade food (junk food) but still human grade.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I will go thru 1 hot dog a month. I like to switch it up, my guys like small penny sized pieces of cheddar cheese, recently cut up apple slices and half almonds.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hot dog gave my pup ear infections so we quit using them.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I will go thru 1 hot dog a month. I like to switch it up, my guys like small penny sized pieces of cheddar cheese, recently cut up apple slices and half almonds.


A single Hotdog? or you mean a hotdog pack?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'll buy whatever protein is on sale at the grocery store...say a round roast and cut it into 3/4 inch slices....throw the slabs on a rack with a drip pan underneath in the oven at 225 degrees and cook it just long enough ( flip it one time ) to get the outside dry. Then I cut it into appropriate sized cubes and then bag it up and put in the freezer. I used to dehydrate the same proteins but I think the additional moisture in the par baked version is better and you don't lose near the volume...

I probably used too many treats when she was a pup, so when I used hotdogs as treat I did notice a difference in her stool...definitely softer...so I moved on to a different source.

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> my guys like small penny sized pieces of cheddar cheese, recently cut up apple slices and half almonds.


Sounds like an appetizer tray...nice!

I know I have read articles regarding giving nuts to your dog as treats.....some suggest a bit of a warning....but my take is...moderation should be fine.


SuperG


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I've used hot dogs, I go for the ones that are uncured and free of preservatives. I also like using just a plain boiled chicken breast or thigh and cheese. All cut into tiny pieces that can be easily swallowed since my girl does not know how to chew. I like to portion out the amounts so I don't overfeed and vary treats so my dog doesn't get bored.

I also make my own baked liver treats. Pretty basic, just pureed liver, flour of your choice some water or broth to help mix it all together, put it in a pan and bake. I then cut them into squares and freeze. I take out what I will need for a week and keep them in the fridge. They are soft enough to break into small pieces and not too crumbly. My dog loves them and because I have family that hunts I get free venison liver.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lykoz said:


> A single Hotdog? or you mean a hotdog pack?


No the equivalent of a single hot dog, a hot dog chunk here and there. I don't use them alot.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Sounds like an appetizer tray...nice!
> 
> I know I have read articles regarding giving nuts to your dog as treats.....some suggest a bit of a warning....but my take is...moderation should be fine.
> 
> ...


I've heard that too but honestly I'm not going thru many almonds either. A handful to split between 3 dogs. 

...I will fill their kongs with pb on occasion.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> No the equivalent of a single hot dog, a hot dog chunk here and there. I don't use them alot.


Lol so little  I use a **** of a lot more..

There not poison u know


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I've used hot dogs as training treats for a long time. They're perfect for luring because you can hold the whole hot dog in your hand and give it to your dog little by little without messing with little pieces of food that constantly fall on the floor and cause your dog to lose focus.

I can go through about a pound of hot dogs easily in a training session. The dogs don't seem to care at all.

I'm pretty sure hot dogs are being discussed mostly due to cost. That's why many people use kibble...cheap per pound. I get a 3lb pack of sugardale hot dogs for 2.99. In the summer months, with tracking, I've gone through 2-3 packs a week.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Lykoz said:


> Lol so little


A single hotdog in the USA is as big as a person's arm.....everything in the USA is big.......hamburgers the size of a manhole cover....oranges the size of a basketball...

Couldn't help myself...sorry 


SuperG


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol I know they are not poison, I am not an anti hotdog household, just don't use them a whole lot. 
We always have them though because the kids like them as snacks.


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

You can make hot dog slices less greasy by microwaving them on a couple of paper towels.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Feed whatever you are comfortable with. I bake poultry hearts and livers, cut them up and put them in the freezer on trays then throw them in an open container. By the time I use them, they are half freeze dried.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I use low fat string cheese cut horizontally. Each stick of string cheese yields about 20 "treats". Very affordable, longer shelf life and a 5 dollar bag lasts a long time.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Rommel is not food driven and liver treats are not his favorite. I tried low fat turkey franks but he didn't like them either - nor did I (someone had to eat them since he wouldn't, lol). But at training class he loved the chicken franks the trainer uses. So I got him those. I split them in fourths length-wise then slice them. Trainer suggested microwaving them for one minute stirring them up and microwaving for a another minute or two. Makes them less greasy and more crunchy. 

Works like a champ for training and at the end of training he really has not eaten more than a half a hotdog - if that. I have a recipe for homemade treats made with liver, flour and oats but since he is not a huge liver fan I haven't tried them yet. Lady at training class makes them for her dog and Rommel will eat them but not enthusiastically.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We've relied on hotdogs too much at times and we'll probably cut back now. My dogs love them though, Ollie senses when we are about to leave and will make a mad dash to his crate for a few small slices.

We also use the pet store logs, natural balance beef in the small roll as the larger ones crumble. They love the bacon n cheddar spray cheese, but that's bad too and they don't make a holster for the can.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm going to try to cook up a batch of livers, just need to find some in the store.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I've never used liver by itself as a treat....however, many who have responded obviously have used liver in one form or another as a treat. Perhaps, those who use liver as a training reward at times might be able to offer some guidelines as to how much one should give to their dog in any given period of time. The reason I ask, is due to the specificity most raw diets detail when it comes to the prescribed amount of organ meat in this type of diet. I know I have seen advice given to raw feeders who are encountering problems with a raw fed dog's loose stool and many times some of the possible remedies might include a reduction in organ meat and/or an increase in bone.

Now that I think of it, as far as the organ meat requirement in a raw diet...most all suggest the same %'s....with liver being no more than 50% of the total organ meat in the dog's diet.....and I have to say I am ignorant of why this stipulation is most always cited.....

So, for a young pup....I might investigate how much liver is to be given to the pup in the form of rewards....especially if this component is already part of it's daily diet.


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> I'm going to try to cook up a batch of livers, just need to find some in the store.



Most every grocery store will have calf/beef liver...many times it's in a frozen section if the store doesn't have a very elaborate meat department. 

SuperG


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine didn't really care for hot dogs. I have used raw venison, which was a mess, but it did the job. I like using beef heart. I put it in the oven, then chop it up. I freeze whatever I don't use and take out when I'm ready.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed whatever amount of liver I need to get the job done. Lay 3 tracks, one all food and two sporadic, I could easily go thru the better part of a quart bag. Obedience, easily go thru a quart bag. I have never had an issue with the amount of liver fed.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> Are hotdogs ok to give for training treats?
> I have seen it used/recommended a few times (even YouTube videos on how to cut it to portion)
> 
> Nova does not use kibble as a training treat so I wanted something cheap and effective. I tried a hotdog and she loves it (taught her how to sit with them) but I am concerned about continuing to use them if they are not really good for her.
> ...


 Shadow gets little teeny chicken hotdog bits. In the course of an hour we might get through half a hotdog, $1.97 a dozen at Walmart. I also use bits of chicken heart, it's cheap to. I prefer that when we are doing stuff like 'ignore that' where I'm likely shovelling treats into her.


----------

